# Chemical Guys 50/50



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The long awaited launch of the new version of 50/50 gave me a chance to try it out on a nice white BMW 320 coupe that hadnt had a bath for several weeks by the looks of it.I am by no means any good with a camera so be gentle on me .:lol:
The car was dropped off at 10am and it was being collected at 5pm so i had my work cut out .






















































First up was to clean the wheels ,Redberry Wheel cleaner cut 4 to 1 and left to dwell for a few minutes










A selection of brushes were used to clean the wheel nuts and at the back of the wheels and behind the spokes



















And after a quick rinse at 50 degrees










Then it was a quick pre soak with CG Citrus Wash cut 10 to 1 and some brushes to aggitate all the hard to reach areas














































And then a rinse with snow foam at 50 degrees and left to dwell for around 5 mins ,then the usual 2 bucket method with Citrus Wash N Gloss





































Looking better already 









Car was then taken into our unit to be dried with a miracle dryer in preparation for claying etc

Engine bay dressed with Silk shine spray dressing










With a new clay bar on our site what better way than to try it out ,blue light clay bar .Nice and easy to use and it got rid of all the contaminents










At this point it was time to have a play wit the flex machine and my camera decided to play up :bufferro Polish via a white Lake Country pad



















The flex really is a great machine to use ,its a big step up from the PC and maybe not that far behind a Rotary >The weight of the machine is one of the biggest advantages in my opinion ,the weight feels constant throught the machine and not just in the head like some others.

After machine polishing it was EZ creme Glaze by hand and 2 coats of Jet Seal and then onto 50/50


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks good on white David i will imagine it looks the nuts on black.

Robbie


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Any good on Silver:thumb: if so group buy may be good.
Top job as well David, White certainly is the colour to have at the mo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks great on my Panther Black Ford. The ease of use on this product is something else. I thought BOS was easy to remove but this is in another league.

The beading is superb too!

Nice work on the BM. What did you use on the tyres? NLTG?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb work David, looks spot on. White is most definately the new Black :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

RussZS said:


> It looks great on my Panther Black Ford. The ease of use on this product is something else. I thought BOS was easy to remove but this is in another league.
> 
> The beading is superb too!
> 
> Nice work on the BM. What did you use on the tyres? NLTG?


Yes forgot to mention the tyres,New look Trim Gel :thumb:


----------



## OllyB (Aug 19, 2008)

nice work dave.

+1 for the group buy.

Olly


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Superb work David, looks spot on. White is most definately the new Black :thumb:


I tend to see white as the new silver LOL


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Superb work David, looks spot on. White is most definately the new Black :thumb:


Group Buy LOL £34.99 minus 10% DW discount plus 2 applicators and 2 microfibre towels also ,thats a good enough deal :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the red applicators, do you sell them on their own?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we do but we have something even better for applying waxes 
http://http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/durtripad.htm


----------



## OllyB (Aug 19, 2008)

david g said:


> Group Buy LOL *£34.99 minus 20% discount plus DuraFoam Tri Colour Pro Applicator Pad 2pk *and 2 microfibre towels also ,thats a good enough deal :thumb:


Edited for better deal.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Chancer LOL


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

OllyB said:


> Edited for better deal.


Tight Wad.

You get what you pay for. :thumb:


----------



## OllyB (Aug 19, 2008)

you'd all thank me if it was agreed to. I might have to try some out.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks great David and worth the wait!  :lol:

The Flex is certainly a lot torquier than the PC/UDM/G220 and almost impossible to bog down. :thumb: A very nicely balanced machine with great build quality. :buffer:

Looks like you've got another winner on your hands with the new 50/50 wax and added value extras! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work David


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

As usaul, top job David. You do love that new look trim gel...It does look like good stuff.


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought the white pad and pro polish would be strong enough to remove any swirls (if any) on the hard bmw coat. 

But im pretty sure the pro polish did a good job of cleansing any dirt and oxidation (again if any). 


and also, what size pads are those ? 
it is a really tight fit there ! as in no space for "just in case" ...


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

david g said:


> Group Buy LOL £34.99 minus 10% DW discount plus 2 applicators and 2 microfibre towels also ,thats a good enough deal :thumb:


Can you give us a total price Dave incl postage.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

pm sent :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've still not had a chance to try mine!!

Roll on good weather at the weekend!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks very nice, quite fancy that ez creme too. Hmm you might have an order from me soon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Mr G

Flex hhmmm must resist - theres about 4 machines i fancy at the mo and technically i don't really need any of them

Can't wait to get my 50:50 comparrisons done


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool mate nice motor :thumb: great work :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome david! Since buyin everything in gallon's i've seen alot less of you! LOL!

May pop in next time i'm home.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

*i love 5050*

i use tha same product its great. i even sold my first pot to a client so he would never run out when i detail his car. awesome work:thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn... it looks good


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Dave  I'll be sending you my order soon!


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

great job :thumb:
very shinny


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

le bachelor said:


> great job :thumb:
> very shinny


Err I heard he actually used Pete's 53' :devil:


----------

